# Peeling Hard Boiled Eggs



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not recommending this technique but I will
certainly test it out next time I hake HB eggs.

Dailymotion - How To Peel A Hard Boiled Egg, a video from funnytoo. clever, in, the, Kitchen, Eggs


----------



## Katie H (Feb 25, 2009)

That is too neat.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## miniman (Feb 25, 2009)

V interesting


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm gonna try that one. I've seen that done before, but never remember to try it when I do HB eggs.


----------



## n2cookin (Feb 25, 2009)

That is certainly a different approach to hard boiled eggs.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 25, 2009)

If you try it please report back your findings.  I am not a huge boiled egg fan but I was thinking about making deviled eggs at my sister in laws bridal shower and the only thing keeping me from going that route is the challenges sometimes associated with peeling an egg.  Given I have to make them for about 25 guests that could be an interesting challenge in egg peeling.  

If this works then it may be a good idea for me to make them


----------



## HMGgal (Feb 25, 2009)

I guess working with children and have grandchildren makes me a little germphobic, but does anyone else have a problem with this method? Ewwww. Cool party trick, though.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 25, 2009)

HMGgal said:


> I guess working with children and have grandchildren makes me a little germphobic, but does anyone else have a problem with this method? Ewwww. Cool party trick, though.


 
Thats why I'm not recommending this technique - too 'mouth on',
but if we could hook up some compressed CO2 or air gun to replace
the blowing we might have something


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll continue to peel 'em under slow-running water, thanks...........


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 25, 2009)

HMGgal said:


> I guess working with children and have grandchildren makes me a little germphobic, but does anyone else have a problem with this method? Ewwww. Cool party trick, though.



My husband and I would be the only ones eating them as egg salad and if we can play suck face then I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 25, 2009)

getoutamykitchen said:


> My husband and I would be the only ones eating them as egg salad and if we can play suck face then I see nothing wrong with it.


 
ROFL!  I have tried it and it works ... if you use enough baking soda.  But if you use enough baking soda, they sorta slip off without blowing ...


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 25, 2009)

If you use enough baking soda, you can just squeeze and pop the egg out. 
UNLESS the eggs are extremely fresh.  Fresh eggs are harder to peel.


----------



## Hungry (Feb 26, 2009)

*Eggs*



luckytrim said:


> I'll continue to peel 'em under slow-running water, thanks...........



My method also..... With a little modification.
Crack the shells well, all over.
In the large end at the air pocket, slip a small teaspoon between the membrane inside the shell and the egg.
"Roll" the egg around the spoon. The shell should break away.

Keep the spoon wet.
May take a couple practice runs. There is always Egg Salad for the Goof Ups!

Charlie


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like a plan, Hungry !
Will try your variation !


----------



## CyberSlag5k (Feb 26, 2009)

That site is blocked by my work, but if it's the method where you peel the bottom and the top of the shell off, I have tried it, and it does work, however it's very unhygienic and it really hurt my mouth when I tried it.

It was cute, but I don't recommend it.


----------



## CyberSlag5k (Feb 26, 2009)

Also, I heard Alton Brown say that if you add some salt to the water while boiling eggs, it helps with peeling. Is there any truth to this (not that I think he would lie or anything), and if so, why?


----------

